# Who is your favorite Wizard? Yes Warlocks and Witches count....



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

I have to say my favorite wizard outside of my own is Ged in _Wizards First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind

He is clever and funny in a grandfatherly sort of way. Some wizards are just too serious for me....

Who is your favorite wizard and why?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Fizban from the Dragonlance Chronicles. Why? Well, How could you NOT like Fizban?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, that's tough! I love Harry Potter and Harry Dresden, can I just say "Harry" and leave it at that?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, if witches count, then it has to be Granny Weatherwax.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Well, if witches count, then it has to be Granny Weatherwax.


^ ^ ^ Nobody else comes close.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Raistlin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Raistlin.


Raistlin over Fizban Seriously?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Raistlin over Fizban Seriously?


Fizban would be my second choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't believe nobody's said Gandalf yet. I'd have to say him. He is undeniably awesome.

Can't say I was Dumbledore's biggest fan though.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Old Mor from Zelazny's "Changeling." Followed by Mr. Norrell, followed by Dallben.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

The Wizard of Oz.  He may have been a poser, but my childhood memories are too strong to fight against on this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> The Wizard of Oz. He may have been a poser, but my childhood memories are too strong to fight against on this one.


The flying monkeys in the original movie scared the crap out of me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Well, if witches count, then it has to be Granny Weatherwax.


Yep, although I have to include her sidekick, Nanny Ogg, as part of the package.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Recently re-read LotR, and I've come to appreciate Gandalf all the more. He's just so...awesome.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> Old Mor from Zelazny's "Changeling." Followed by Mr. Norrell, followed by Dallben.


My second choice (after Granny Weatherwax & Nanny Ogg) would be Dworkin from Zelazny's "Amber" books. (After all,


Spoiler



he _created_ Amber and all of its shadows, or at least was the Unicorn's agent in doing so.


)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Recently re-read LotR, and I've come to appreciate Gandalf all the more. He's just so...awesome.


You know what's weird about Gandalf? Now, I haven't read LotRs in a while, but... as far as I recall, he never casts any magic. We're told he's a wizard, and he's certainly wise as a wizard, but we never SEE him cast spells. We sometimes hear of his magical doings, but it's always off stage. Maybe he's not really a wizard?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

"I am Schmendrick the magician, last of the red hot swamis." (Peter S. Beagle, _The Last Unicorn_)

Schmendrick.

Then Fizban.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> The flying monkeys in the original movie scared the crap out of me.


Maybe we should start a thread on this topic, but the Kid Catcher in _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ scared the crap outta me when I was a kid.

"I smell _children _here!"

Creepy! Creepy!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Merlin


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> You know what's weird about Gandalf? Now, I haven't read LotRs in a while, but... as far as I recall, he never casts any magic. We're told he's a wizard, and he's certainly wise as a wizard, but we never SEE him cast spells. We sometimes hear of his magical doings, but it's always off stage. Maybe he's not really a wizard?


I think it's more like super power magic where it just happens instead of magical word incantation magic like Harry Potter. I haven't read the books since I've seen the movies, so the examples I'm getting keep coming from the movies, but he did plenty of magical stuff in those.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> You know what's weird about Gandalf? Now, I haven't read LotRs in a while, but... as far as I recall, he never casts any magic. We're told he's a wizard, and he's certainly wise as a wizard, but we never SEE him cast spells. We sometimes hear of his magical doings, but it's always off stage. Maybe he's not really a wizard?


"Then Gandalf lit up his wand."
-The Hobbit, Pg. 73

I'm pretty sure Gandalf actually does a fair amount of magic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I take back my vote for Ged from _Wizards First Rule_

*Pug* is the best wizard of all, by far. He just slipped my mind earlier.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I take back my vote for Ged from _Wizards First Rule_
> 
> *Pug* is the best wizard of all, by far. He just slipped my mind earlier.


Speaking of Ged, that reminds me of Ged a.k.a. Sparrowhawk from Ursula LeGuin's "Earthsea" books. I'd have to add him to my very short list of favorite wizards.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim the Enchanter.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Well, if witches count, then it has to be Granny Weatherwax.


Another vote for Granny Weatherwax, although I agree with NogDog that Nanny Ogg has to be included.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

There are so many good ones (Pug is way up there for me) but to throw out a a new one i'll pick Belgarath.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Speaking of Ged, that reminds me of Ged a.k.a. Sparrowhawk from Ursula LeGuin's "Earthsea" books. I'd have to add him to my very short list of favorite wizards.


Yes! that Ged is better than _Wizards First Rule_ Ged too! I love Ursula K. LeGuin. That whole series is fantastic and one of my greater influences, but Raymond E. Feist was not a trained or schooled writer so I still have to go with Pug. Like me Feist just put a Pen to paper and started writing. He is my fav.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Raistlin.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Belgarath was fun, but it's all about Gandalf for me.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Reading LOTR way back as a teenager, I wanted to _be_ Gandalf. No one else comes close.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Just had an awsome seafood dinner...    

No one can deny Gandalf's greatness, or Merlin's.  Not one person said Rand'al Thor (sp?) or Allanon or Richard Rahl and that is a litte suprising.  

There has to bo more memorable wizards out there...


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, if Druids count I would vote Allanon. Blasting druid fire out of your fingertips is pretty magical. And just plain awesome.    But if we are talking wizards in the strict sense of the word, I suppose I can vote no other but Gandalf.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pug is a great character, but I liked Nakor much better ....


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Sethra Lavode * from the Vlad Taltos series and related books by Steven Brust, would be my favorite.


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a soft spot for Chrestomanci,* Diana Wynne Jones's creation. He pops up in a few books, but I first encountered him in _Charmed Life_. He's smooth, suave and always immaculately dressed: quite different from the average wizarding type. I like her Wizard Howl, too, but Chrestomanci just has the edge.

Amanda

*an enchanter, rather than a wizard, but if we can have warlocks...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I sort of am partial to Allanon (sp) in Terry Brooks myself. He was quite intimidating. My druid turned out a bit bland. I like Gandalf, but you rarely see him show that he even has power. Killing a Balrog was freakin' cool.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One thing we haven't qualified here is what aspects of a wizard-type character are we using to make our selections: raw power, skill, character, humor, importance to the story, etc.?

Looking at my selections so far....

*Esmerelda "Granny" Weatherwax* (Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books)
_Power:_ Probably the most powerful witch in the world, though not as powerful as some of the wizards that appear in other books of the series
_Skill::_ Very skilled in her field
_Character:_ Her character is her strong suit: she essentially imposes her will on others, and is always dealing with internal struggles to not succumb to the easy (but dark) ways to do things
_Humor:_ It's Terry Pratchett, what else needs to be said?
_Importance:_ She is the main character (or at least top-billed costar with Nanny Ogg and other witches) in several books

*Dworkin* (Roger Zelazny's "Amber" books)
_Power:_ He essentially created Amber, 'nuff said
_Skill:_ Originally very knowledgeable and skilled, by the time of the books, though, he's dealing with mental issues which reduce his skills somewhat
_Character:_ Interesting, though not necessarily a likable guy at all times
_Humor:_ Occasionally humorous, depending on where his mental condition's pendulum is swinging
_Importance:_ Much of his importance is more in the back story, though he provides important revelations, support, and items during the current story

*Ged/Sparrowhawk* (Ursula LeGuin's "Earthsea" books)
_Power:_ One of the most powerful wizards of that world
_Skill:_ It evolves over the series from unskilled to quite skilled
_Character:_ Possibly the most "realistic" character of this trio, very easy to empathize with
_Humor:_ Not much
_Importance:_ He _is_ the story (at least the first three -- and best, IMO -- books)

So, after taking the time to type that all out, I feel I can now confidently rank those three in my mind as
#1 Granny Weatherwax (with Nanny Ogg at her side)
#2 Ged/Sparrowhawk
#3 Dworkin

Now I'm wondering, does Thomas Covenant count as a "wizard"? If so, I might have to stick him on the list in 3rd or 4th position, as he would score so strongly on interesting characterization and importance to the story (but really low on humor and not so hot on skill).


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Harry Potter, hands down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever most definatly counts, though his wizardly power came from his white gold wedding band.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Recently re-read LotR, and I've come to appreciate Gandalf all the more. He's just so...awesome.


My vote's for Gandalf -- that scene with the Balrog gets me every time. And all the awesome smoke rings and fireworks he makes. Being a bit of a firebug, I love fireworks, and I've always appreciated Gandalf's joy in making something simply because it was beautiful, not because it was particularly useful.

Oh Schmendrick . . . I can't believe I'd forgotten about him. This makes me want to read _The Last Unicorn_ again. I'll never forget the scene with the amorous tree.

And Dworkin . . . a bit mad, and that makes him all the more interesting.

I agree--we need some guidelines. I haven't even gotten started on Harry Potter yet . . .


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

purplepen79 said:


> My vote's for Gandalf -- that scene with the Balrog gets me every time. And all the awesome smoke rings and fireworks he makes. Being a bit of a firebug, I love fireworks, and I've always appreciated Gandalf's joy in making something simply because it was beautiful, not because it was particularly useful.
> 
> Oh Schmendrick . . . I can't believe I'd forgotten about him. This makes me want to read _The Last Unicorn_ again. I'll never forget the scene with the amorous tree.
> 
> ...


Guidelines would be good because I've been thinking about my favorite evil wizards and witches too. Is that a separate list? I've always loved the idea of a sorcerer/sorceress obsessed with power for power's sake. It's a character I come back to a lot in my own writing. Voldemort, Achren, Raistlin when he aspired to be a god. Det Morson and Henry Spier. I might even like Sauromon a little more than I do Gandalf.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a favorites list, evil, good, turned to stone, it does not matter...  They must be a practitioner of the arcane, and/or, have a device that makes them capable of such, that is the only stipulation.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I agree--we need some guidelines. I haven't even gotten started on Harry Potter yet . . .


Esme Weatherwax would use a little headology on Harry Potter and the poor boy wouldn't stand a chance - he'd be down for the count like that.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Esme Weatherwax would use a little headology on Harry Potter and the poor boy wouldn't stand a chance - he'd be down for the count like that.


I knew this would turn into who would win in a fight!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> I knew this would turn into who would win in a fight!


I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Esme Weatherwax would use a little headology on Harry Potter and the poor boy wouldn't stand a chance - he'd be down for the count like that.


Ooh! Granny Weatherwax can then take on the winner of Obi Wan Kenobi and Paul Maud'Dib to see who has the best mind-controlling voice in speculative fiction.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Ooh! Granny Weatherwax can then take on the winner of Obi Wan Kenobi and Paul Maud'Dib to see who has the best mind-controlling voice in speculative fiction.


That would be a tossup ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I knew this would turn into who would win in a fight!


If this is a who would win fight then _Pael_ would win. If you ask me who _Pael_ is, I can't answer you, but it would probably take _The Sword and the Dragon_ to bring him down. In a wizard on wizard fight, rest assured as far as wizards go, _Pael_ is as dasterdly, and powerful, as they come. _Targon_ is a bad 'A' wizard too, as is _Hyden Hawk Skyler_ in the end. _Keedle_ is capable. _Dahg Mahn_ is long dead, but in his day he was supreme. I can not tell you who all these wizards are, but maybe _Willa the Witch Queen_ and _Shaella_ the dragon riding Sorceress can...

Ooops! sorry for that guys...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

purplepen79 said:


> My vote's for Gandalf -- that scene with the Balrog gets me every time. And all the awesome smoke rings and fireworks he makes. Being a bit of a firebug, I love fireworks, and I've always appreciated Gandalf's joy in making something simply because it was beautiful, not because it was particularly useful.
> 
> Oh Schmendrick . . . I can't believe I'd forgotten about him. This makes me want to read _The Last Unicorn_ again. I'll never forget the scene with the amorous tree.
> 
> ...


Two more I have to read... Thanks purplepen79


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I am Ergo the magnificent. Short in stature, tall in power, narrow of purpose and wide of vision. And I do not travel with peasants and beggars. Goodbye!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I am Ergo the magnificent. Short in stature, tall in power, narrow of purpose and wide of vision. And I do not travel with peasants and beggars. Goodbye!


I saw Krull when I was like 9. The cyclopse was pretty cool looking. That little funny wizard guy ended up befreinding those peasants and beggers though. I think they saved his life at one point.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Two more I have to read... Thanks purplepen79


No problem  I know she's not a character from literature, per se, but Maleficent in the Disney _Sleeping Beauty_ is my all time favorite sorceress. Wicked and sarcastic with a pet raven . . . and she can turn into a dragon at will. And she likes purple. Need I say more? I saw a poster of her one time with "Ultimate Goth" written under her picture and I have to say I agree. I'd like to see Obi Wan Kenobi or Harry Potter try to fight her.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> No problem  I know she's not a character from literature, per se, but Maleficent in the Disney _Sleeping Beauty_ is my all time favorite sorceress. Wicked and sarcastic with a pet raven . . . and she can turn into a dragon at will. And she likes purple. Need I say more? I saw a poster of her one time with "Ultimate Goth" written under her picture and I have to say I agree. I'd like to see Obi Wan Kenobi or Harry Potter try to fight her.


Now, Maleificent is great and she ranks pretty high on my list - but, Esme Weatherwax would kick her *ss ...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Bill Peet's version of Merlin in Disney's "The Sword and the Stone"


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

now did not gandolf have one of the rings under the one? did some of his power come from that?
he is my first favorite that got me looking and finding others.  leguin, eddings, rawlings...
Sylvia


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Now, Maleificent is great and she ranks pretty high on my list - but, Esme Weatherwax would kick her *ss ...


Okay, now I need to check out this Esme Weatherwax person. One question, does she like purple?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have declared a War of the Mages in Not Quite Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37551.msg672995.html#msg672995


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> Okay, now I need to check out this Esme Weatherwax person. One question, does she like purple?


She doesn't really cotton to things like vibrant colors, but Magrat, a witch in her coven, certainly would ....


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> She doesn't really cotton to things like vibrant colors, but Magrat, a witch in her coven, certainly would ....


I love Kindleboards--I've learned about more nifty books here than anywhere else. Thank you--my TBR pile just got deeper . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't read much in this genre, but Harry Potter would be my favorite, followed by Professor Lupin. I especially loved those two together.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Without even having to think about it, the answer to this question is Fizban. Or Zifnab. whichever name you prefer to call him.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Vlad Taltos, Witch and assassin.  Love that series


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I haven't read much in this genre, but Harry Potter would be my favorite, followed by Professor Lupin. I especially loved those two together.


I really loved Lupin. I wish there had been more of him in the books.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

TWErvin2 said:


> *Sethra Lavode * from the Vlad Taltos series and related books by Steven Brust, would be my favorite.


Excellent choice. Sethra is pretty darn cool


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Put me down for Harry Dresden


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Again, you guys should meet Pael.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Vecna. Not only did he escape Ravenloft, but he achieved godhood.  


Spoiler



Even his dismembered hand and eye are badass.



But seriously, since the discussion wasn't limited to just books, I'd have to say Karla, the Gray Witch, from Record of Lodoss Wars (yes, ***** is an anime geek).


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

Have I missed something? surely I'm not the first person to mention *Rincewind *


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Have I missed something? surely I'm not the first person to mention *Rincewind *


Yup, you are. Good mention.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SimonWood said:


> Put me down for Harry Dresden


Yep. That's my choice also.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> Okay, now I need to check out this Esme Weatherwax person. One question, does she like purple?


I think it would be safe to say that, at least when it comes to clothing, she approves of any color, as long as it's some shade of black. 

Tiffany Aching, a young witch who has learned much from Granny Weatherwax (among others) had originally resisted the traditional black witch's garb, but had started to relent. From the title of the newest novel in Tiffany's story arc, _I Shall Wear Midnight_, one might suspect that she is coming to fully accept it. (I should be receiving my pre-orderd copy in a day or two, when I'll find out for sure.  )


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Vecna. Not only did he escape Ravenloft, but he achieved godhood.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Die, Vecna, die!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> ...
> But seriously, since the discussion wasn't limited to just books, I'd have to say Karla, the Gray Witch, from Record of Lodoss Wars (yes, Julie is an anime geek).


Well, considering it was posted in "The Book Corner" as opposed to, say, the "Not Quite Kindle" forum, I would think it would be fairly safe to assume we're talking about books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, considering it was posted in "The Book Corner" as opposed to, say, the "Not Quite Kindle" forum, I would think it would be fairly safe to assume we're talking about books.


Except when we wander off topic - which never happens on KB.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

Gandalf.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I was intending books, but I suppose a wizard is a wizard, as witch is a witch.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Since I can't mention my own characters, my favorite witch is Ginny Weasley. 

Gandalf, though, is my favorite wizard.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I love Rachel Morgan from Kim Harrison's Hollows series - I encounter people daily who make me want to tap a ley line. 

The first witch I loved was Nobby, the old witch from Eleanor Estes The Witch Family.  She wasn't bad, just misunderstood   

As far as wizards, there is Gandalf, and then there's everyone who wants to be Gandalf....that is all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Pael would crush Gandalf... lol   



John Fitch V said:


> Since I can't mention my own characters, my favorite witch is Ginny Weasley.
> 
> Gandalf, though, is my favorite wizard.


You can mention your Wizards Bro. If he/she is your fav. I just mentioned mine. Just don't mention what book he is in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> The flying monkeys in the original movie scared the crap out of me.


It was the trees for me...

Steven took my wizard (the Wizard of Oz) but I'll add a vote for Merlin, and also Glinda for the witch...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was the trees for me...
> 
> Steven took my wizard (the Wizard of Oz) but I'll add a vote for Merlin, and also Glinda for the witch...
> 
> Betsy


That whole forest was creepy as heck... But those monkeys had me in my grandmother's lap, with my face burried.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Gandalf without question (The Hobbit being the first fantasy story I read as a child, and I've been hooked ever since.)  

For those questioning Gandalf's wizardness or powers   - he is in fact one of the Maiar, who are lesser Ainur.  In essence he's a demi-god.  As a spirit he's immortal.  You may remember that his mortal body is actually killed in the fight with the Balrog, but he comes back, taking the same form but as Gandalf the White.

Five of the Maiar were sent to Middle Earth to help the elves, men & dwarves against Sauron (who was himself Maia) and were called the Istari (wizards,) taking the form of seemingly old men.  Gandalf (Olórin of the Maia) had been in Middle Earth about 2000 years when the events of LOTR take place.

So I'll tip him to kick some ass in any wizarding contest.  

Michael


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I was intending books, but I suppose a wizard is a wizard, as witch is a witch.


And so many books are made into movies, and vice-a-versa.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Know who we've forgotten? Endora!!!!










Oh, and for a NSFW treat, go here: clickie


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned Boris Ignatievich (Gesar) the grand light mage from Lukyanenko's Night Watch series?

Not only extremely powerful but a great tactical mind, with a dry sense of humour.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Has anyone mentioned Boris Ignatievich (Gesar) the grand light mage from Lukyanenko's Night Watch series?
> 
> Not only extremely powerful but a great tactical mind, with a dry sense of humour.


I do believe you are the first. And now I have more fantasy to look into!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I do believe you are the first. And now I have more fantasy to look into!


I've got another great one for you, M.R.! Ok, seriously:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't remember if we mentioned Elric here anywhere? While the first thought is usually of him as a warrior with his black demon-sword in hand, he casts some mighty powerful spells and invokes direct aid from his patron deity at times.

And then there's the other Merlin (or is it the same one?): Corwin's son in Zelazny's second Amber series. And I suppose I'd have to throw in his uncle Brandon -- though perhaps I can't really call him a "favorite" as he's too much of a deranged antagonist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I don't remember if we mentioned Elric here anywhere? While the first thought is usually of him as a warrior with his black demon-sword in hand, he casts some mighty powerful spells and invokes direct aid from his patron deity at times.
> 
> And then there's the other Merlin (or is it the same one?): Corwin's son in Zelazny's second Amber series. And I suppose I'd have to throw in his uncle Brandon -- though perhaps I can't really call him a "favorite" as he's too much of a deranged antagonist.


Pael is a deranged antagonist too, but he isn't one of those "in the background sort of wizards" he is very active. I forgot about Elric. I have yet to read Zelazny. 
Yet another TBR this thread has generated for me. Thanks Nogdog!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> ...I have yet to read Zelazny.
> Yet another TBR this thread has generated for me. Thanks Nogdog!


Shame! Shame! Get thee to a nunnery!

Ummm....I mean, go find copies of at least the 1st five Amber books plus at your favorite book [e-]store or library ASAP. Even if you don't go for the stories, I cannot imagine any author not benefiting from studying Zelazny's prose.  (And if you want something a little denser, grab his _Lord of Light_ while you're at it.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Shame! Shame! Get thee to a nunnery!
> 
> Ummm....I mean, go find copies of at least the 1st five Amber books plus at your favorite book [e-]store or library ASAP. Even if you don't go for the stories, I cannot imagine any author not benefiting from studying Zelazny's prose.  (And if you want something a little denser, grab his _Lord of Light_ while you're at it.)


Thanks Nog... Library this week for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Get thee to a nunnery!


Not a knock on you at all, but to me this is the most annoying line in all of Shakespeare.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Not a knock on you at all, but to me this is the most annoying line in all of Shakespeare.


I couldn't even tell you which play it's from. It's just one of those lines that gets thrown around enough that it's stuck in my head, more for the way it sounds than what it means.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I couldn't even tell you which play it's from. It's just one of those lines that gets thrown around enough that it's stuck in my head, for the way it sounds that what it means.


Hamlet, I think.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Number one would have to be Raistilin but Belgareth would be up there too.  Rincewind was cool and funny but a pretty lousy wizard and if we're bringing TV shows into it to what about Presto from dungeons and dragons?


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Mustrum Ridcully, fro the Discworld series. 

Or better yet...Ma'ax, from the Beastmaster movie! You can't gi wrong with someone whose name is similar to an antacid...


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I love Baldlanders and Dr. Talos from The Book of The New Sun by Gene Wolfe. They're a pair that is hard to talk about without including spoilers, but they're two of my all time favorite characters in fantasy.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got to go with Gandalf, though Tim the Enchanter is excellent in his own way.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well for witches it would be Rachel Morgan, as already mentioned.
and Allanon and Pug rank right up there for me with Nakor as well.
I also like Carolyn Kephart's Ryel - quite a Wysard.

Just sayin.....


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

No contest. Elric of Melnibone


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Thanks Nog... Library this week for sure.


Check out his A Night In the Lonesome October, too, if you can. Great, great book, IMO.

Sadly, no Kindle edition, but here's the cover / Amazon page:


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeddicus Zul Zorander from _The Sword of Truth _ series. He brought humor to a humorless series.

Bags, Richard!


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, when it comes to fiction, Harry Dresden.  Hands down.  I've spent 12 books with him so far and at the very least, he makes me smile a heck of a lot.  He's anti-suave, and that's what I love...because somehow, he bumbles through (although with occasional finesse) in his oddly charming way and gets the job done anyhow.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Snape!


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Chryse said:


> Well, when it comes to fiction, Harry Dresden. Hands down. I've spent 12 books with him so far and at the very least, he makes me smile a heck of a lot. He's anti-suave, and that's what I love...because somehow, he bumbles through (although with occasional finesse) in his oddly charming way and gets the job done anyhow.


No dount...Dresden is awesomely awesome...sucks that the TV series on Scifi didn't last....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And if we are going to modern adaptations, how about the new Merlin:










A lot of fun.

Just sayin......


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm enjoying Dresden also. Kind of a no-nonsense wizard. Not so remote as other wizards.

However, I do believe Ginny Weasley is my very favorite. All kinds of powerful, but sheer class and assurance with no need to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure who would be the most powerful but I am partial to Harry Dresden because he is so COOL!~    He necromances a tyrannasaur and rides it through Chicago.  How cool is that!

All of them mentioned here have me digging out old books to re-read again.  I also confess that I used to have a big of a thing for Antryg Windrose from a Barbara Hambly series.  I read those years ago but still have the dtb's here someplace...


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

That wizard in The Legend of the Seeker, Zeddicus. 

Then, the Wizard of Oz.... Kidding!


----------

